# Chester my St.Bernard



## chesters mum (Jan 13, 2009)

Chester is 3 today but this picture was taken last summer. He is epileptic so we are really pleased with him today as a year ago the vets wanted us to have him p.t.s because his fits are so severe. HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHES !!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Great pic, & happy birthday to chester!!


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Chester and what a beauty he is....you must be ever so proud


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Chester is lovely hope he has a great Birthday


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

happy birthday x


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Chesters Mum and "Happy Birthday" Chester!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

chesters mum said:


> Chester is 3 today but this picture was taken last summer. He is epileptic so we are really pleased with him today as a year ago the vets wanted us to have him p.t.s because his fits are so severe. HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHES !!


bless him


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_happy birthday chester,xxx_


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely boy happy birthday


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful dog...great pic. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHESTER XXXX


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Happt birthday big man!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR CHESTER
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay DDD

he looks like such a cuddly boy


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Chester.

Hope he had a great day.

He's a lovely cuddly bundle

It's good to hear his epilepsy is under some control and he's doing well.


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

He is lovely,I love St Bernards,Hope his epilepsy gets less severe.
If you could post some more photos,it would be great


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahh great Pic.
Happy Birthday Ches xxx


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very adorable dog...
Happy birthday chester!


----------

